# Ice Fishing this weekend



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

We were thinking of doing some late ice fishing at our cabin this weekend. It is located near leech lake, and there is supposed to be a huge warmup this weekend with highs in the 50's. Since walleye and northern are closed, we were looking to fish for panfish. This warmup should drive them into shallow waters, and should drive them crazy, shouldn't it?


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

My guess is yes.These are the weekends we look forward to as ice fishermen.Be careful though,these abnormally high temps can create havok on the ice.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the advice, but with these being the warmest temps all winter/spring, we don't need to worry about the ice. it is at least 2 1/2' thick, plus we will be fishing by snowmobile, since my dad's friend blew the engine up on the four-wheeler.


----------

